# Nice Newspaper Article about BrightStar GSD Rescue



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Just thought I would share a nice article published in one of the area newspapers about BrightStar (I posted this in the Current Affairs Section also, but thought more Rescue people would visit here):

http://www.journal-register.com/local/local_story_115115249.html



















Here is Lad's, one of the dogs featured in the article, Urgent Thread:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=576042&page=0&fpart=1

Sadie, the senior girl, was pulled from a local HS when she was not doing well there.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Darcy - great article!


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks Lori!!!


PS. Lad is now HW negative and neutered!!!


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

He's so gorgeous! I'm so glad you guys saved him from Bladen!


----------



## mcdoglovers (Jan 15, 2004)

Wow Darcy, it really brings tears to my eyes to see how happy Lad now looks. As you may recall I helped transport him to boarding until transport could be arranged. He definitely looks much happier and healthier! Great job Brightstar!


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Nice Newspaper Article about BrightStar GSD Re*

Great article! Woo Hoo!


----------



## osf (May 12, 2005)

Oh! I am SO proud! Lad looks so happy! Thank you !

Krista
Bladen County, NC


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

I wish I had known the article was being written - I would have tried to have a bit of information included about Lad and Sadie's BEFORE history, but at least "we" all know.

I wanted to share this, because it is a nice story, but it is not just about BrightStar - everyone who helped Lad (and Sadie locally) should be very proud -I am of all of you - if that counts! lol

I certainly couldn't do my BrightStar role without the help of the trusted kindhearted smart people on this board.

This is an article about 2 of the lucky ones, but we all know there are so many, of every breed, that are not lucky every single day, and that is the truly heartbreaking, maddening fact.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

Great Article!
hey Medina isn't that far from me









ps do you go to one of the Brightstar vets listed or do you use your own? --because none of them are really near either of us


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

There's my Sadie girl







Haven't heard anything on her since she went to her foster home but looks like she's doing well


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Allie: I hear that she is doing very well with Ken and that she will most likely be his forever foster and he is great with that.

drkcloud4u: I take my BrightStar fosters to a BrightStar vet. For my personal dogs, I take them to another vet.


----------

